# Another holiday greeting.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Happy New Year Al,

Here's to a little more rain, and a little less heat this summer....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

And no early frost when the fruit trees are in bloom.

 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes true......
Spending some time today putting frames together.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Happy New Year!! May all our hives survive the winter and have an awsome spring flow!!


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

HOPE I'M NOT TO LATE TO WISH ALL A GREAT NEW YEAR 
I got a new computer and went to a fast net ,,, so now I can take part in the goings on around here ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Never to late.
How is Bon doing? boy the flu has been in the news a lot lately. A young man near here died from compcations from the flu over the week end.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

after 2 weeks she is starting to come back around to feeling human , I didn't get it , and that's odd ,because we share every thing . Have to catch up on the post's , so I know what kind of trouble you have been causing , and getting in to .. Hows Kare ?? How did the kids do in there run ?? the weather here has been nice ,, no storms .. I better go do what I was doing befor this posting ,, I'm making some fried potatoes for the grand kids ,, and I keep trying to eat some as I clean and cut them up ,, I caught myself after I ate about half of one ,, I don't eat them because they make my hands hurt so bad for the next week ,, guess I'll pay for my eating them ,, not the first time and I know not the last


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare is doing fine for now other than the normal middle age stuff and living with me LOL.
After 5 weeks f deer hunting,coyotes and the holidays things are returning to normal.

Will soon set down and put foundation in frames, clean more frames for dipping and more foundation. 
Have lumber to build 16 new nucs with the feeder chambers I'll stsart soon. They are going to be a whole new design I came up with.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,,,, Kare gets away from you a few hours a day , not like Bon ,,, we work together , so she has to put up with me pretty much 24/7 ,, in a month we might be apart maybe 3 to 4 hours ,, we have had 2 to 4 months at a time ,, that we are never apart , and that happens a lot . I know it sounds odd but we are just that way ,, it all has to do with how we got together , and things that happened after we married ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes Kare does get a break most days. yesterday I was working down stairs and she was up stairs doing stuff.

 Al


----------

